# Can't decide - Pecos or OKJ Highland



## claydogg84 (Aug 1, 2017)

Looking to pick up my first wood fired offset smoker and simply can't pull the trigger. The Old Country Pecos looks good, but the problem is there aren't any Academy stores nearby so the total with shipping is $550. I can get the Highland local for $300 out the door and planned on spending another $100 to have the seems welded. So I'm looking at $400 vs $550. Is there a big difference between the two? Is there a manufacturer website for Old Country smokers?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 1, 2017)

Was trying to find out about the Kingsford side burners . Don't think anyone has seen them.. they have a 36 and 41 inch. Kinda that price range


----------



## claydogg84 (Aug 1, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> Was trying to find out about the Kingsford side burners . Don't think anyone has seen them.. they have a 36 and 41 inch. Kinda that price range



I see Home Depot sells the 36" for $499 with free shipping. The rep says the thickness ranges from 3.0mm to 1.5mm. Seems thin for this price point, no? Not sold in stores unfortunately, so I can't check it out first.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 1, 2017)

They show that it's about 200 lbs. I think the highland is heavier. And you can  get a reverse flow highland.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 1, 2017)

That Dyna glo ss962 looks like it's cheap and flimsy 4 $450.00


----------



## rnbsmokin (Aug 1, 2017)

claydogg84 said:


> Looking to pick up my first wood fired offset smoker and simply can't pull the trigger. The Old Country Pecos looks good, but the problem is there aren't any Academy stores nearby so the total with shipping is $550. I can get the Highland local for $300 out the door and planned on spending another $100 to have the seems welded. So I'm looking at $400 vs $550. Is there a big difference between the two? Is there a manufacturer website for Old Country smokers?


I vote for the PECOS. I looked over the reverse flow Longhorn at Lowe's and wasn't impressed at all. After researching offsets in that price range some more, I purchased the Pecos. I did make a few mods, before I even broke it in. I made a 14x14x9 fire basket and added some tuning plates. Now when I go into Lowe's and see the cheaply made Oklahoma Joe's pits, I say to myself, "why did I ever consider purchasing one". My Pecos was $489 shipped to Colorado. HTH, Rick


----------



## claydogg84 (Aug 1, 2017)

RNBsmokin said:


> I vote for the PECOS. I looked over the reverse flow Longhorn at Lowe's and wasn't impressed at all. After researching offsets in that price range some more, I purchased the Pecos. I did make a few mods, before I even broke it in. I made a 14x14x9 fire basket and added some tuning plates. Now when I go into Lowe's and see the cheaply made Oklahoma Joe's pits, I say to myself, "why did I ever consider purchasing one". My Pecos was $489 shipped to Colorado. HTH, Rick



Thanks Rick. Is the Pecos that much better? Does the fire box bolt to the smoke chamber, or is it welded?


----------



## rnbsmokin (Aug 1, 2017)

Hey Clay,

For the cost difference, you get a lot sturdier unit with the Pecos. The fire box is one piece and welded to the cook chamber. In fact there are no bolts holding it together at all. Hinges, cook grates, stack, swing out tray/table, they're all welded. It is delivered completely assembled. I think it's pretty well made for a low end offset smoker. Seeing the Longhorn at Lowe's is what got me shopping in the first place, I'm so glad I got the Pecos.


----------



## bl0wingsm0ke (Mar 28, 2018)

For someone getting away from an electric smoker and making his first attempt at wood smoking, would an OK Joe Highland be a great start?  I've been doing a bunch of research on here and seeing the opinions.  Of course I would go with a much higher end smoker, but want to get that learning curve out of the way before committing the dough.  The reason I ask is that the OK Joe is the only smoker I can find in the area, and shipping on something like the Pecos is $150.  I am aware of all the mods needed to make this a much better cooker.  Any thoughts would be great.


----------



## Locomotive Breath (Apr 3, 2018)

bl0wingsm0ke said:


> ...would an OK Joe Highland be a great start?...


Having been a guy who started off with a lesser product on a lot of things and later regretting it, I'm not sure of the difference in prices you're comparing. Ultimately, price does make it a bit more personal. I'll share a saying:
"A cheap man always pays twice."
I've bought the lesser item and wound up frustrated, only to shell out a lot more to "make it" what I wanted. Finally, I wound up frustrated and I spent almost as much getting the lesser item to be acceptable (or even higher price) than the other one. Talk about buyer's remorse!

So, just offering a few thoughts... I don't know your personal situation, but if the shipping is $150 for the one, but the upgrades are big for the other, might it seem a bit like these cancel each other out? Then I'd look at the straight-up MSRP and then watch for sales.

My smoker is on its way, an Old Country Wrangler. I set a requirement for myself, it'd be big enough for personal use, but I have no aspirations to go pro. So size was less important than quality (I've had cheap, and it was OKAY, but I won't go that route again). I picked what I did based on thick steel, sturdy construction, and ensuring I'd have the best bang for the buck as a foundation for the things I can't simply add on later. That was my decision point, and *definitely*, YMMV.

I've read great reviews about the older OKJoes, but the newer ones were said somewhere to be cheap Chinese knockoffs with the name. Positive reviews of the newer ones tended to be while the unit was still new and the "new toy lustre" hadn't worn off yet. I intentionally shied away because I had some "must have" features in mind, such as thick steel construction with good welds, and the OKJoes seemed to have gone with thinner steel. Features, schmeatures... I'll add on as I go.

It's a balancing act, and I'm sure that you'll decide what you need and go from there. And I'm sure you'll enjoy what you get, but will want to modify it to make it better (I think that's all part of the love for what we do that makes us do this!). And believe me... NEITHER choice will be WRONG. It's not like you're getting married to it and hoping you don't file for divorce right after the honeymoon! :)


----------



## bl0wingsm0ke (Apr 5, 2018)

Locomotive Breath said:


> Having been a guy who started off with a lesser product on a lot of things and later regretting it, I'm not sure of the difference in prices you're comparing. Ultimately, price does make it a bit more personal. I'll share a saying:
> "A cheap man always pays twice."
> I've bought the lesser item and wound up frustrated, only to shell out a lot more to "make it" what I wanted. Finally, I wound up frustrated and I spent almost as much getting the lesser item to be acceptable (or even higher price) than the other one. Talk about buyer's remorse!
> 
> ...



Very true that a cheap man always pays twice.  I think in the back of my head I know that this will not be my last smoker.  Far from it.  I think that I want to have something a little cheaper to make modifications and not feel bad about messing a little with to know what I will want in a badass smoker for my future.

That wrangler looks and sounds like a great unit.  Can't wait to see what you get going on that.

This was very helpful.  Thank you.


----------

